# nur noch wenige stunden bis zum countdown

## Lamech

ich weiss nicht wies euch geht aber ich hab da so ein krippeln, kanns kaum abwarten bis auf den ersten mirror servern die final drausen ist  :Embarassed: 

hab mir gedacht ich starte den thread um eben hier eure ersten eindrücke bzw probleme und löungen der 1.4 final zu posten 

emerge your life

----------

## Mr.Big

Was denkst Du eigentlich wird dann geschehen ?

"Ein gigantischer Ruck wird die Gemeinde der Gentoo-Jünger durchfahren" , "Feuerwerk" od. was ????

J.

----------

## beejay

Eben. Das Erscheinen von 1.4 wird genau NIX ändern. Das einzige wirklich neue Feature der Final ist, das alle Punkte auf der TODO-Liste abgehakt sind. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass alle diejenigen die in den letzten 7 Tagen ein emerge -u world erledigt haben schon im Besitz von 1.4 sind.

----------

## moe

Seh ich auch so, würden wir S**e benutzen müssten wir jetzt alle die neue Version kaufen und das System komplett neuinstallieren   :Very Happy: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Stere

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass alle diejenigen die in den letzten 7 Tagen ein emerge -u world erledigt haben schon im Besitz von 1.4 sind.

 

Das glaube ich auch. Ich möchte aber die Gelegenheit nutzen und das System komplett neu installieren. Gibts schon einen Mirror, der ein *basic.iso und stage1 Archive hat? Kann leider außer rc4 noch nix finden. Die wollen wohl doch erstmal ein paar CDs verkaufen ;-)

Gruß Steffen

----------

## Martini

Hi

Ja warum denn neu installieren, nur weils eine Final gibt. Du bist doch aktuell, wenn du System auf dem Laufendem hälts mit -uD world. Ich finde das Quatsch, das Prinzip von Portage über den Haufen zu schmeißen. Dafür ist es doch schließlich da und es funktioniert in dieser Beziehung einfach Super.

Martin

----------

## geta

Zustimmung an alle Personen, die sagen: "Wieso eine riesige Party wegen dem neuen Release machen?"

Verwendet Eure Zeit doch für sinnvollere Sachen. Wann wolltet Ihr zum letzten Mal einen Linux-Befehl genauer studieren... oder Hand aufs Herz: Wann habt Ihr zum letzten Mal einen Backup gemacht. Statt Neu-Installation kommen bei mir dann eher solche Sachen zum Zuge. Nicht umsonst gibt es  "emerge -u world".

----------

## zbled

und nicht umsonst sind noch abhängigkeiten von irgendwelchen programmen installiert, die nicht mehr installiert sind...

----------

## haceye

Hi,

Das am 1.4-Update nichts großes dran ist, sieht man auch an dem Newsbeitrag auf gentoo.org. Da steht eigentlich nur, dass die LiveCD wieder mit neuen Tools bestückt ist

automatische Kernel-builds:

```
*  sys-kernel/genkernel

      Latest version available: 1.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 648 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org

      Description: Gentoo autokernel script

```

Und ein Tool um CFLAGS automatisch zu erstellen:

```
*  sys-apps/genflags

      Latest version available: 0.94-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 166 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Gentoo CFLAGS generator

```

ciao David

PS: Hat jem. das mit den automatischen Kernelbuilds schonmal ausprobiert? Würde mich mal interessieren

----------

## AkR0N

Da ich mir gestern den Spass mit der Neuinstallation zwecks Test gegönnt hab, berichte ich jetzt mal einfach der Reihe nach. 

Was haben wir neues? Aja, Binaries schon auf der CD. Anleitung 1:1 befolgt, Packages im richtigen Ordner. Nur benutzt hat er sie auf Teufel komm raus _nicht_. Selbst nach mehrfachem studieren von "man emerge" liess sich nichts 

machen. Schade. 

Weiter ging es dann mit einer Standart-Stage3-Installation, in der ich bewusst nichts an den Flags geändert hab. Klappte soweit ohne Ärger, System lies sich starten - aber:

genkernel - ist zwar ganz brauchbar fuer jemand der _überhaupt_ nicht weiss, wie man einen Kernel baut, hat aber zwei entscheidenden Haken: Alle Patches sind im fertigen Kernel deaktiviert, Prozessor ist auf 386er gestellt, trotz athlon-xp-cd.

Auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig: die modules.autoload ist jetzt in einem seperaten Ordner und dort in 2.4er & 2.5er Kernel unterteilt. 

Bis hierher hatte ich meine Nerven behalten. Selbige verlor ich dann nach einem "emerge fluxbox mozilla". X lief zwar, aber die Fluxbox-Themes hatten schreckliche Farbverzerrungen, Mozilla ebenfalls. Mein letzter Versuch war, mir en aktuellere Box _ohne_ Portage zu basteln, diese hat dann aber schon  

beim starten ohne aussagekraeftige Logs versagt. 

Fazit: Schnauze voll, Platte formatiert, Stage1 der rc4 läuft just in diesem Moment.  

Bleibt abschliessend nur noch zu bemerken, das mir weder Gentoo noch Linux im allgemeinen fremd ist. Eine Stage1-Installation mit allem drum und dran (sprich USE-Flags, CFlags usw.) hätte vielleicht keine Probleme verursacht. Das Ziel des Releases sollte aber offensichtlich eine "anwenderfreundliche" Version sein, in meinen Augen ging der Schuss aber nach hinten los.   :Confused: 

----------

